# ASCII Zeichen über RS232



## usernet (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
meine Frage ist wie ich am einfachsten in C++ (MFC) eine Reihe von ASCII Zeichen auf die serielle Schnittstelle schreiben kann.
Wobei mein Hauptproblem nicht das Senden an die serielle Schnittstelle ist sondern wie ich die ASCII Zeichen in einen String oder Array schreiben kann. Speziell die ASCII Zeichen STX und ETX. 
Bitte um rasche Hilfe


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

was spricht denn gegen ein hexadezimales byte 

Also bspw. STX = 0x02 / ETX = 0x03 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## usernet (23. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Es spricht dagegen, dass die Zeichen in ASCII Form auf die seriell geschrieben werden müssen!!


----------



## Cromon (23. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht in dem Thread hier weiter machen?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/361997-char-zusammenfuegen-2.html


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2010)

Hi.





usernet hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Es spricht dagegen, dass die Zeichen in ASCII Form auf die seriell geschrieben werden müssen!!


Laut ASCII Tabelle ist STX = 2 und ETX = 3. 

Ob du nun 0x02 oder 2 oder 02 oder '\x02' oder '\002' für STX schreibst ist völlig egal.

Gruß


----------

